# 2018 Honda Model Comparisons



## bb4 (Oct 13, 2018)

Is there any diff between model HSS928ATD found at dealers and the the HSS928AAT found at Home Depot? There is a $200 difference + I would get a veteran's 10% off at Home Depot.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

bb4 said:


> Is there any diff between model HSS928ATD found at dealers and the the HSS928AAT found at Home Depot? There is a $200 difference + I would get a veteran's 10% off at Home Depot.





Its confusing looks to me to have a 1 inch smaller bucket height of 20 inches vs 21 inches for thing not sure if its right or there are other specs


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bb4 said:


> Is there any diff between model HSS928ATD found at dealers and the the HSS928AAT found at Home Depot? There is a $200 difference + I would get a veteran's 10% off at Home Depot.


The HSS928AAT is the same as the non-electric-start model sold anywhere. The D in the model number means 12V DC Electric Start with Battery. That's why it's $200 less than the HSS928ATD.

The HSS928AATD and HSS928ATD are the same:
HSS = Honda Snowblower Small Frame
9 = GX270 (270cc) commercial engine
28 = 28" clearing width
A = Made at Honda's plant in North Carolina
A = USA spec model (Canada spec would have a "C" here)
T = track drive (or W for wheel drive)
D = Electric start (D = "12V D.C. on-board battery)


----------



## bb4 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks for your note. Just noticed the HD version is 30 lb lighter; seems like a lot if it's real.


----------



## bb4 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thank you tabora. I will have to think about whether I need electric start. With my VA discount, the price diff between the ATD and the AAT is nearly $500. 'Any idea why the weigh difference is over 30 lb? Can't all be the battery.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bb4 said:


> Any idea why the weigh difference is over 30 lb? Can't all be the battery?


Official Dry Weight = 265 lb. (AT); 276 lb. (ATD) 

Battery+Housing+Support Tray+Starter Motor+Charge Coil equals 11 lbs or so...

https://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/Compare/?modelid=HSS928AAT


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I got the Honda with the electric start and it is nice, but the battery has to be maintained and will have to be replaced eventually. I leave it on a trickle charger once it gets cold enough for the machine to reside in the garage.The pull start always fires it up on the first pull. (I have not tried it anywhere, but in a warmed garage though.) I like the electric start, but wonder if it is really necessary.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Miles said:


> I like the electric start, but wonder if it is really necessary.


 It is if you're away and your wife needs to clear the drive! Guess it may depend on how often you start/stop it doing multiple long drives, too?

I added electric start to my Honda mower last year and my wife even decided to use it when I'm not around... Who knew?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bb4 said:


> Is there any diff between model HSS928ATD found at dealers and the the HSS928AAT found at Home Depot? There is a $200 difference + I would get a veteran's 10% off at Home Depot.


one , i believe is electric start and thus the 200 difference. maybe i'm wrong.

oh, @tabora post beat me to it.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Miles said:


> I got the Honda with the electric start and it is nice, but the battery has to be maintained and will have to be replaced eventually. I leave it on a trickle charger once it gets cold enough for the machine to reside in the garage.The pull start always fires it up on the first pull. (I have not tried it anywhere, but in a warmed garage though.) I like the electric start, but wonder if it is really necessary.


i thought these machines needed an electric start. i bought an 80's era sb 10hp 28" last year that was neglected and wouldnt start, once i cleaned the carb thoroughly she starts up first pull even when its sitting outside frozen, no other place to keep it, did use syn oil 5w20 or 5w30, cant remember which one. it has electric start but more work to get cord and plug it in


----------



## bb4 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks much, tabora. Please indulge me with one more question. You addressed the At vs. the ATD. What about the AAT at Home Depot?


----------



## bb4 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks, Miles. I would be ok with a puller as long as it is an easy pull.


----------



## bb4 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks. My wife likes to work, but her shoulders are now giving her trouble. She says she would be ok with one light pull.


----------



## bb4 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks, orangputeh. I am not ruling it out yet.


----------



## bb4 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks, Vinnie. I have a Tor Power Shift from the mid '90s. It was a beast for several years, but now it won't throw heavy wet snow more than 10' despite 2 trips to the shop. It is also takes several pulls to get going. I just want something that works in the wet heavy Maine snow. It'll either be and Ariens or a Honda.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

About your Toro Powershift snow mule,

Chances are you need a new engine or rebuild parts for your snow mule and new belts. 
Did they even bother to do a compression test on the engine, check the tension spring length or change the V belts? 

The Kevlar V belts are the best ones for shock loads like deep snows and the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER.

If the engine is good and you have new belts all you may need is an impeller kit to deal with wet heavy wet snows and high octane fuel. You may have also a bad snubber pulley or weak tension spring for the snubber pulley.

I would purchase a compression gauge and check the engine compression asking the spouse to watch the gauge pressure and then decide before you invest in a new mule as you may only need
repair parts.

Two trips to the repair shop/snow blower hospital are one trip too many. 




The addition of an impeller kit will make a huge difference.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bb4 said:


> Thanks much, tabora. Please indulge me with one more question. You addressed the At vs. the ATD. What about the AAT at Home Depot?


 Again, the AAT _*IS*_ the AT. It's the same machine, with/without the "Made in America" designator. For the HSS series in North America, it's kind of redundant. If you look at the sticker on the front of the motor cover, you'll see that all of the HSS models end in "A". That's the plant designator, and also appears on the Canada spec models like the HSS928ACTD.

A = Made at Honda's plant in North Carolina
A = USA spec model (Canada spec would have a "C" here)
T = track drive (or W for wheel drive)
D = Electric start (D = "12V D.C. on-board battery)

Whoever entered the tracked models into the Home Depot database just stuck in the extra A, probably not realizing what it meant. You'll see that the wheeled models HD sells only have the single A. Some retailers list HSSs with it, and others drop the redundant A.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Honda snowblowers sold at Home Depot are the same as those sold at Honda dealers. Honda has stated publicly on this forum that they do not manufacturer a Home Depot specific model. There are no differences, regardless of what info Home Depot publishes.


----------

